# Rotala Indicia Question



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

When I buy these plants from my lfs, they usually come bunched with a weight attached. I've read that sometimes the stems rot, because their too close together. Is it better to take off the weight and put some space between the stems or should I leave it the way it comes.

I'm dealing with 96w over 46g with a little co2 (hagen system) and eco-complete. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Definitely remove the weight and plant the stems separately. And in case you ever get those potted plants in rockwool, you should remove those from the rockwool, separate the individual plants and root them in the substrate, too. 

-Naomi


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Naomi,

How are apart would you recommend the individual stems should be planted.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It also doesn't hurt to trim off the bottom portion of the stems where they were fastened together, since they could be getting weak in that area.

They don't have to be too far apart, just so they aren't clumped together like they were in the bunch.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Either way it does not matter much, if you cut off the rotten stems. Most people plant stems individually, I used to do that too. But with some 70 species in the tank, it became impossible for me to maintain. Now I just use plant weights for most stem plants, easy maintanance.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks Naomi,
> 
> How are apart would you recommend the individual stems should be planted.


Doesn't matter too much. Plants like a little room to spread their roots. Also, if the stems are bunched too densely, the tops will block the light from getting to the lower parts, and those lower leaves will likely rot away.

-Naomi


----------

